# Que opinan de mi pequeña fuente para protoboard



## decibex (Feb 24, 2013)

Hola amigos foreros, desde hace algún tiempo estoy registrado en el foro pero no he participado activamente por estar trabajando y estudiando, en fin espero comenzar a aportar desde ahora.

En esta ocasión solo quiero mostrar una fuente de poder que diseñe para un proyecto educativo en el cual estoy trabajando. La idea es conectarla directamente en el protoboard para así alimentar circuitos simples. No ocupa mucho espacio en el protoboard, es fácil de usar y de muy bajo costo.

La fuente es de las clásicas con 78XX de 1,5 Amp. El PCB es diseñado en Eagle en doble capa y fabricado a gran escala con características profesionales. Se elige la tecnología Through Hole de manera que los propios alumnos tengan que soldar los componentes al PCB y con eso bajar los costos de armado.

Saludos a los foreros


----------

